# appui mkv avec sous titres pour ipad air



## slybzh (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ipad air. Je regarde des vidéos sous titrées avec VLC (audio langue étrangère sous titres langue étrangère pour apprendre la langue). La plupart sont en format mkv.
Le problème avec vlc et les mkv c'est que ça pixellise et freeze beaucoup.
J'ai essayé de changer d'application (HD player, player Xtreme) mais rien ne convient.

Auriez vous une idée d'application qui lit les mkv et les sous titres?
Je suis prêt à en prendre une payante, mais j'aimerais être sur de mon coup.

Je précise que je ne veux pas m'embêter à les convertir en avi.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## slybzh (31 Octobre 2014)

Alors j'ai fini par choisir l'appli payante AV player HD.
J'en suis déçu.
Il n'y a plus de freeze, l'interface est agréable, l'appli est facile à utiliser, mais il y a de gros ralentissements qui gâchent complètement la vidéo.

Auriez vous une autre idée d'appliquer pour lire les mkv?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## adixya (31 Octobre 2014)

Infuse ?


----------



## slybzh (1 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup!

J'ai pris Infuse 3, mais pas de chance je n'y arrive toujours pas. L'ecran reste noir avec le son qui se joue bien en fond...

D'autres idées?


----------



## adixya (1 Novembre 2014)

Moi j'ai beaucoup de vidéos hd en mkv 1080p avec sous titres comme toi et vlc convient. A mon avis il y a un autre soucis sur ton iPad. L'as tu redémarré et restauré depuis un certain temps ?


----------



## slybzh (2 Novembre 2014)

Du coup j'ai redémarré et mis à jour, dans le doute.
Mais toujours les mêmes resultats...

Je crois que je vais devoir convertir.
Comment fonctionne Subler?


----------



## antoine_b (2 Novembre 2014)

Pour ma part, Av player HD marche nickel sur mon ipad mini 2 avec un mkv en 720p.
Et j'arrive également à lire des sous titres.


----------

